
Amazon’s Size Is Becoming a Problem–For Amazon - ytNumbers
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazons-size-is-becoming-a-problemfor-amazon-11557547211
======
wesammikhail
why link to an article behind a pay wall? imo this is like making a low key ad
for WSJ on HN.

